# Anyone know of any ponies for sale?



## Dizzy socks (17 March 2013)

Can travel, but located near Perth/Kinross. Looking for a pony between 13.2 and 14.2. Would like to do all pony club activities, maybe 3ft cross country? Anyone know of any? ages 5-15.


----------



## Daytona (18 March 2013)

Little rebel ranch based in moray , they on Facebook - they normally have a selection of ponies for sale.


----------



## Daytona (18 March 2013)

Rebels  - has s on end xx


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2013)

I possibly have a 13.2hh fell pony for loan but he hasnt done much jumpinb as he has always been shown.


----------



## Quadro (18 March 2013)

Avonmill equestrian have a super 14.1 palamino gelding for sale. Super people know their stuff and very professional. Google them or look them up on facebook.
Q


----------



## Dizzy socks (18 March 2013)

Will have a look at all, thanks.


----------



## Dizzy socks (18 March 2013)

Quadro said:



			Avonmill equestrian have a super 14.1 palamino gelding for sale. Super people know their stuff and very professional. Google them or look them up on facebook.
Q
		
Click to expand...

I can't seem to find the one you mean...


----------



## Quadro (18 March 2013)

He isnt on the website yet. If you give Joanne a wee phone she will tell you about him. Its on the website or i can pm you it? 
Q


----------



## Dizzy socks (18 March 2013)

Quadro said:



			He isnt on the website yet. If you give Joanne a wee phone she will tell you about him. Its on the website or i can pm you it? 
Q
		
Click to expand...

Could you PM me? I can't find it 

Do you know how much they are asking?


----------



## Quadro (19 March 2013)

Have Pmed you
Q


----------



## FfionWinnie (19 March 2013)

Pm measles on here.


----------



## Quadro (19 March 2013)

Measles is avonmill equestrian 
q


----------



## Dizzy socks (19 March 2013)

Quadro said:



			Have Pmed you
Q
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, we gave them a phone and he sounds great-just what we're looking for! 
They won't have him for around 3 weeks, but we will go and see him when they do.


----------



## JoJo_ (19 March 2013)

PM'd you


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 March 2013)

Quadro said:



			Measles is avonmill equestrian 
q
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, that's why I suggested it.


----------



## fen tigeress (21 March 2013)

Hi. i have a 14hh 8yrs skewbald gelding for sale. brilliant allrounder and amazing jumper!! Would suit all pony club activities. Situated at forres. call 07856717231 if interested. MJ


----------

